# UTI/Urosepsis



## Gemini18 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All -

I am inquiring about a UTI/Urosepsis.  I had a discussion with another coder who states that when you code a UTO/Urosepsis -- you should be 599.0 and 995.91.  I feel and know this is wrong -- I would only code 599.0.

Also, sepsis is not documented in the chart, but urosepsis is.  I do not want to cause a problem, BUT I know coding those two together just doesn't look right.

Anyone?

PS - I know this was posted before but I can't seem to find it.

Thanks


----------



## Lfudge (Mar 19, 2009)

I use only 599.0.

Lisa


----------



## Luckydog595 (Mar 20, 2009)

I too would only use 599.0. Denise


----------



## dmaec (Mar 26, 2009)

funny, this very question is in the April Issue of Coding Edge!  Question number 6 on the test yourself part.  Per page 33, to answer that question - appears 599.0 ALONE is the answer


----------

